# Web Site Help!



## dpolston (Oct 28, 2007)

Okay... I am a part timer photographer BUT, I am a serious about my part time business. So, I have commissioned a website to be built and my web guru set it up (and hid the site from the general public) and is waiting for my final approval. 

I am not going to make major changes to this site unless it really bugs me. I value your opinions, so I would ask what minor changes (if any) would you have him do. 

What to you think?

http://www.davidpolston.com/flash.html


----------



## photogincollege (Oct 28, 2007)

Two things, id kill the music for two reasons, one its a style of music that you either love or hate imo (i like it but it is kind of repetative.)  If someone didnt like the music it could turn them off to you or they could be looking it up at work or something and all of the sudden music starts playing, that could end in trouble, secondly, in the weddings section on the button on the bottom, in additional pricing there are some spelling errors.  It says in case you need more that what i sncluded in of the packages. But other then that i really really like the website.  Good design and layout.


----------



## photogincollege (Oct 28, 2007)

Just noticed this, not sure if its an error or not.  The 11x14 mounted is $150 then for a 16x20 mounted its $2350 after you click the additional info for wedding stuff.


----------



## dpolston (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks.

BTW, the music thing has a mute button. I do see your point though.


----------



## photogincollege (Oct 28, 2007)

One last thing lol, sorry but i just remembered, if you dont want to turn off the music maybe at least put a play/stop button in so the user can turn it off at his or her own discretion. never mind didn't see the mute


----------



## photogincollege (Oct 28, 2007)

I have to ask though, is that pricing an error or is it really that big of a jump? are the materials that much more?  Or because its kind of a special size? Just for curiosities sake.


----------



## Flash Harry (Oct 29, 2007)

typo I reckon, 20 x 16 is a standard photo size for anyone who's been in this game more than 10 minutes. H


----------



## dpolston (Oct 29, 2007)

That is a typo... I don't think I'm that good, but heck, if you want to pay that price... I'll sell it that way.

=o)


----------



## dvduval (Oct 31, 2007)

From a design standpoint, I love it. You might want to consider creating some text and maybe a couple of additional pages of html if you are concerned about search engines, because all the content is embedded in the flash.


----------



## Viperjet (Oct 31, 2007)

The first thing I noticed when the site loaded was the large picture.  Personally, I don't care for it.  Maybe something different, like a serene landscape would make it more appealing.  The second thing I noticed was the music.  Music on some sites is nice, but on most...I don't really care for it.  If you set the default music to off, and then had a button to turn the music on, then I think it would be more appealing.  Also, change the title of the page.  All it says in my browser is "flash."  

The bottom font is cool, but a little too stretched up and down.  Make it a little easier to see, and it would be more appealing.  Have some text on the home page telling the website's purpose.  If somebody's looking for a photographer and the first thing they see on your website is "affordable event photography," they're likely to stay and check it out.  Likewise, if all they see on the front page is the shot of the face/hands, they're likely to not cruise around looking for info to see if the site is a event photographer.  I do realize that there is the words "Photo Portfolio" along the top, but frankly it took me a while to see that.  The cityscape is a nice shot along the top.

When on the pages with the pictures, make the top cityscape a little smaller so that the website viewer can see more of the picture in the gallery.  The slider bar along the right hand side of the page used for navigating around the pictures is a little too touchy.  I think that having your galleries a little bigger would make it more inviting.  For instance on my (primitive) website/photo gallery, I have it designed where you can view the thumbnails and also click on them to view them bigger.  If you allowed the website viewer to click on your images, I think it would be easier to look at the quality of the images.  Quality not meaning resolution, rather the composition.  

One more thing that you could do to keep people at your website is to put some text on the loading screen.  If you put something like "David Polsten, event photographer" (or whatever), people (especially with slow internet) would wait and check the site out.  Maybe a few of your best images on the loading screen would make it more appealing.

Overall, I love that site...it's amazing.  I really like the buttons along the right side of the page, that's something different.  Just out of curiosity, how much did it cost you to design that?  Smashing website, I wish I could do something like that.


----------



## gomexz (Oct 31, 2007)

Im viewing it at 1280 X 1024 and there was lots of wasted space.


----------



## dpolston (Oct 31, 2007)

A couple of things... 

The site that says "flash"... it a default thing. As I mentioned in the first post, this is a hidden site until the bugs get worked out. The actual website is www.davidpolston.com . I gave you all the link simply for c&c.

The site is actually a template I bought for 55.00 from a place called http://www.flashtemplatestore.com but to my downfall, I don't have the time to learn flash (nor do I really care at this point) so my guru used a combo, flash and his own "magic" to build the site. and I'm into him around 700.00.

I believe that when this is launched, it will center up in the screen and eliminate the wasted space.


----------



## spiritedwildfire (Oct 31, 2007)

I vote to get rid of the music.  I browse onto sites sometimes, and its very disrupting to be at work and have music blaring.  I can stop it, but sometimes I will leave sites without even looking for a controller, just to get away from the music.  Most of the time I'm listening to my own music, and music on site is just conflicting.

Also, I think that the header could be a stronger image.  It's very busy, and personally I don't think its the best representation to sum up your work.  Also, your name is almost completely lost in the header.  I would turn the header into a very simple image or just use black/grey/white tones for a header and your name.  It's very important when your building an identity for yourself to have your name or concept readily apparent.  

I really like the main image on your homepage, and think thats a very strong focus point.  I wouldn't try and compete or take away from that with the header.  Also, I like the navigation buttons on the right.  Those are well done in my opinion.


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 1, 2007)

I say keep the music. They can jam out if they want to or turn it off if they chose. 
I've had sites both ways, and my old site clients love the new site with the music. (They still come back and check us out from time to time).

I love the opening page. One thought is to make your menu images sepia or color. I love your avatar/main photo, and I'd love it to stand out more.

Two concerns: The site shows very small. Try to make the overall site show larger.
On: About me or Bio. (Can't remember which now). Do not cover your face in this one. This is where you need to establish trust with your client. A person covering there face does not help a potential client part with their cash. 
Otherwise, I think ya done good!


----------



## morydd (Nov 1, 2007)

If I load a site, and it plays music at me, I leave that site and do not return. 90% of the time I've got music playing when I 'm on the net, so a site that plays music automatically creates an annoying noise. There is no reason for a site to play music at all IMO if it's not a site for a musician, or someone selling music.


----------



## Jaymz77 (Nov 1, 2007)

I have done flash based web design for years and I really like the layout of the site. I would only comment on the thumbnail scroll bar, it seems to want to run from my mouse and in my experience you dont want to frustrate your viewer with somwthing like that, have you web guy slow the auto scroll feature to allow the user to more easily select the thumbnail. Also, the click sound when you roll over a button could be alittl e less "click" and maybe a nice soft sound because you have so many buttons in a small area. Other than that, great site!


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 1, 2007)

morydd said:


> If I load a site, and it plays music at me, I leave that site and do not return. 90% of the time I've got music playing when I 'm on the net, so a site that plays music automatically creates an annoying noise. There is no reason for a site to play music at all IMO if it's not a site for a musician, or someone selling music.


 

If that were the case, all the movies you would see would be sans music.
Yeah, you could do it without all that pesky music, but it's not the same.
And if you leave a photogs site because of music, you are leaving over half of them.  (Referring to pro photogs selling a service to the public)
Just a different look at things.........


----------



## dpolston (Nov 1, 2007)

(I have a lot of notes for the guru... and thanks everyone BTW)


I seem to get the feeling that you are really bothered by the music and the BIG mute button beside it it too cumbersome to have to click.

I do admit that there are layout things I need to change and will and I really to cherish your thoughts.


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh, one thing I forgot.
Who is your target audience?
That will make a big difference too.
If it's a soccer/stay at home mom, the site size might be just fine.
If you are selling to a younger/ more tech savvy croud, you will want big and flashy.
Good luck.  I can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Bevel Heaven (Nov 1, 2007)

imagine this........

mom or dad just got baby to sleep and finally have time to get online and do a search - they find your site...  Click the link and MUSIC followed up with BABY CRYING and bam - you just lost your sale.......  for me anyways.  I would be so pissed I wouldn;t ever bother coming back to your site.

I lost the music thing on my websites immediately after I was given the same scenerio....  Mute button or not, it is too late by then for some [many] people.

My encouraging suggestion is to instead put a speaker button somewhere so that if someone WANTS to hear music, then click and hear it.  If you really like it that much.  For me, ther is enough that is subjective on your or my website without introducing something else for customers to either love or hate....  So I stopped having music on my sites......


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 1, 2007)

And now, imagine this:

My client don't have babies. They are only newly engaged and often don't live at the same house as each other.
They log into my site, and the music is flowing. Soft at first, and then some really toe tapping stuff. The photos match what is going on with the music. It get's them all reaved up. (Imagine Top Gun without that now famous music). Anyhoo, they are now all into it, and BAM, by impulse they pick up the phones with their hearts RACING!  I just got myself another meeting!

Or.....they click off the music because it's drowning out Grey's Anatomy.

If they are at work, I'd hope they would have the sense to turn the speakers off.
Anyhoo, like I said, it depends on the market.


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 1, 2007)

Bevel Heaven said:


> I lost the music thing on my websites immediately after I was given the same scenerio.... Mute button or not, it is too late by then for some [many] people.
> 
> ......


 

BTW-Good God, can you image these people as clients? Ugg. If that was enough for them to call and biatch, then I wouldn't want them anyway.


Here is the long and short of it, IMO, and only from having done it both ways.

The music has paid off bigtime for me. I rarely have a booking client that didn't mention how much they loved the music on the site.
It depends largely however, on your market. If you are selling to uptight people with little babies, maybe this won't work for you.
If you are selling to people who spend a lot of time on the net, it just might work in your favor.

There is a TON of competition out there. If I could have fireworks blast out of the screen, I'd probably do it.
You want to get their attention. You want to make their hearts race. You NEED to get them in the ether. 

If you aren't, then maybe you are losing your business to people like me, who are doing everything but playing the harmonica to court them.


----------



## AprilRamone (Nov 1, 2007)

This is just my opinion, but I think with the popularity of Myspace and the fact that almost EVERYONE on there has loud music blaring as soon as you get to their page and you can't even turn it off until it loads that most people who use the net with their volume control unmuted expect to hear something a lot of the time.  And, if they aren't smart enough to put their speakers on mute while at work, well I can't help them there lol

Also, if someone is specifically looking up photographers in their area I'm sure some of the other photogs have music on their sites and they will have already muted their computers if it bothered them.  And, if your site was first they saw, then you are doubly lucky because I know I spend more time on the very first site I see when browsing then I do on subsequent sites.

P.S. When I went to your site, I personally didn't care for the music.  But, the mute button was there plain as day so no problem!


----------



## morydd (Nov 2, 2007)

Web sites are a different form of media than movies. In movies, I expect sound. If I go to a site about movies, I prepare for sound. I turn off my own music. If I go to a photography site, I expect photographs. Music will make me leave. Video will make me leave. Flashing things will make me leave. 
You say you're serious about your part time business. I don't think chasing customers away is a policy you want to pursue. I know where my back button is. I don't bother to hunt for a "mute" button. Music has a lot of emotional connotations that can vary greatly from person to person. Let your photography speak for you. If it's good, that's all the attention grabbing you should need.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Jan 2, 2008)

Whenever I shop, I'm looking for a total sensory experience.  I work hard for my money, so if you want it, you better work hard to get it from me.  I want visuals, sound, interactivity.  Your website better massage my feet and coax me while I cry to sleep at the end of the day.  I crave constant sound and motion; please create and control every aspect of the shopping experience for me; a website should be something memories are made of.  I have no memories of my own, no desires.  I like everything you do, because I don't do anything.  Something is better than nothing.  I am so empty.  Fill me.  I am your vessel.  I am so lonely.


----------



## dpolston (Jan 2, 2008)

Aquarium Dreams said:


> Whenever I shop, I'm looking for a total sensory experience.  I work hard for my money, so if you want it, you better work hard to get it from me.  I want visuals, sound, interactivity.  Your website better massage my feet and coax me while I cry to sleep at the end of the day.  I crave constant sound and motion; please create and control every aspect of the shopping experience for me; a website should be something memories are made of.  I have no memories of my own, no desires.  I like everything you do, because I don't do anything.  Something is better than nothing.  I am so empty.  Fill me.  I am your vessel.  I am so lonely.



wow?!?


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Jan 2, 2008)

I consider myself a movie director, only I direct forum posts instead of movies.


----------



## Bevel Heaven (Jan 3, 2008)

:hail:





Aquarium Dreams said:


> I consider myself a movie director, only I direct forum posts instead of movies.


 
oh wow aren;t you the little smarty pants  

OK so kids like motion and sound and anything shiney.  So kids might like a website like that.

But kids don;t want to spend $ on photography, they want to just snag your stuff offline and use it [hey it is on the internet so it is public domain right?]

So let your photography speak volumes, not the music YOU like [that chances are, your PAYING clients will not like].  or, just do what you want with the music and chances are, you will not get too far with your business venture in the real world.  Remember, you want to reach the MAXIMUM number of people with money to spend with YOU as you possibly can...  That is your end goal isn;t it?  Why even take the chance losing people before they get a chance to even see what you can do?


----------



## nicfargo (Jan 4, 2008)

I think your website is awesome.  It took me awhile to find your "gallery" area on the right side.  What I would do though is also have an HTML version as well.  Flash is beautiful and all...but not everyone can use it, some people are still on dial-up.  Sad, I know.  Also, Flash cannot be searched.  Someone who does a search in Google is never going to hit your site because it is all Flash.  I would make a starting page that gives the option of going to either one, Flash for high speed, HTML for dial-up.  Then you kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## nicfargo (Jan 4, 2008)

morydd said:


> Web sites are a different form of media than movies. In movies, I expect sound. If I go to a site about movies, I prepare for sound. I turn off my own music. If I go to a photography site, I expect photographs. Music will make me leave. Video will make me leave. Flashing things will make me leave.
> You say you're serious about your part time business. I don't think chasing customers away is a policy you want to pursue. I know where my back button is. I don't bother to hunt for a "mute" button. Music has a lot of emotional connotations that can vary greatly from person to person. Let your photography speak for you. If it's good, that's all the attention grabbing you should need.



I agree and disagree with this.  If your website was tailored to just weddings, I'd say music would be a great idea.  However since your website is pretty much all encompassing, I'd agree here and say music is probably not needed.  If you're going to use it, I'd toss it in an editing prog and bring the levels way down.  Nothing worse then not expecting noise and be blown away.  If it's quite then no big deal, if I like it I'll turn up my speakers.


----------

